# Kabel Deutschland Router schlecht?



## raprebellizzzy (4. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe eine 100mbit Leitung von Kabel Deutschland.
Ich habe In-Game (CS:GO) meist einen Ping von 45ms und ab und zu kleine Laggs.
Kann man den Ping noch verbessern z.B. durch einen neuen Router? (Jetziger Router Hitron CVE 30360)
Am Lan Kabel vom Router dürfte es nicht liegen. 1,5m (HAMA Cat6 2x geschirmt)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

MfG


----------



## JimSim3 (4. September 2014)

Kabel = Du kannst keinen neuen Router kaufen.
Bzw. kaufen vielleicht, aber funktionieren würde er nicht... Von daher nein, machen kannste nichts.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. September 2014)

falsch! für 0€ bekommste nen Modem, dass du im Kundencenter in Bridge-Mode schalten kannst. Das ist dann reines Modem, dass nur VOIP rausfiltert. Da kannst du jeden beliebigen Router ohne doppeltes NAT anschließen


----------



## robbe (4. September 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> falsch! für 0€ bekommste nen Modem, dass du im Kundencenter in Bridge-Mode schalten kannst. Das ist dann reines Modem, dass nur VOIP rausfiltert. Da kannst du jeden beliebigen Router ohne doppeltes NAT anschließen



Bringt aber nichts wenn das Modem ansich schlecht ist. Kenn mich bei KD nicht so gut aus, dort müsstest du dir aber auch eine Fritzbox mieten können. Heißt da glaube Homebox . 

Wobei ich nicht sicher davon ausgehen würde das es am Hitron liegt, kann auch durchaus die Leitung sein. Allerdings wird man dir wegen einem 45er Ping sicher keinen Techniker vorbei schickt.

Wie sind denn die Pings wenn du diverse Webseiten anpingst?


----------



## Tomix (4. September 2014)

raprebellizzzy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine 100mbit Leitung von Kabel Deutschland.
> Ich habe In-Game (CS:GO) meist einen Ping von 45ms und ab und zu kleine Laggs.
> Kann man den Ping noch verbessern z.B. durch einen neuen Router? (Jetziger Router Hitron CVE 30360)
> ...


 
Hi,

ich habe selbst einen Anschluss von Kabel Deutschland. 

Dein Ping ist völlig in Ordnung!!! Ich habe auch bei vielen Spielen einen Ping ~40 ms.
Wieso du lags hast, ist mir schleierhaft!! Mal andere Spiele getestet??

Ich benutze eine Fritzbox 7360 ..."muss in den KD Einstellungen Bridgemodus eingestellt werden".

Du kannst mal über Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test einige Server anpingen. Du wirst sehen es kommen auch Werte unter 20ms!

Du könntest evtl. noch die Anschlussdose tauschen oder eine andere testen. Aber ich bezweifle eine Verbesserung.


----------



## raprebellizzzy (4. September 2014)

Danke schonmal für die ganzen Antworten. 
Die Dose und das Kabel vom Hausverteiler zu meiner Wohnung sind ganz frisch.
Im Speedtest sieht das alles gut aus.
http://www.speedtest.net/result/3735662390.png
An sich bin ich ja auch nicht so unzufrieden mit meiner Leitung, ich hätte halt gerne den bestmöglichen Ping den ich bekommen kann.
Würde sich der Aufwand denn lohnen wenn ich mir eine Fritzbox kaufe etc.?


----------



## Jierdan (4. September 2014)

Ich würde bei denen einfach ein bisschen Stress machen und was der schäbige Standardmodemrouter nicht kann (Ich meine, u.A. Portforwarding und VPN war damals zumindest nicht wirklich möglich), meinem ehemaligen Abteilungsleiter haben sie danach die Fritzbox geradezu aufgedrängt, nachdem er das alles aufgelistet hatte...


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. September 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich würde bei denen einfach ein bisschen Stress machen und was der schäbige Standardmodemrouter nicht kann (Ich meine, u.A. Portforwarding und VPN war damals zumindest nicht wirklich möglich), meinem ehemaligen Abteilungsleiter haben sie danach die Fritzbox geradezu aufgedrängt, nachdem er das alles aufgelistet hatte...



Das kann die 6360 von KD auch nicht...
Modem dran und vernünftigen Router dahinter ist die beste Lösung


----------



## keinnick (4. September 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Das kann die 6360 von KD auch nicht...
> Modem dran und vernünftigen Router dahinter ist die beste Lösung


 
Die kann kein Port Forwarding und kein VPN?! Das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (4. September 2014)

Kann sie schon, aber sobald man die Homebox von KD hat ändert sich der Dualstack modus und dann funktioniert definitiv kein Port Forwarding und kein VPN, das liegt an der IPv6 vergabe und dem DS-LITE ..... 

Man kann übrigends jeden Router ausgenommen die Homebox als reines Modem nutzen, egal ob Hitron oder CBN Router. 
Ich hab übrigends den CBN meine Pings liegen im durchschnitt bei 10ms, dabei isses aber auch vollkommen egal ob ich die CBN als Router nutze oder im Bridge Modus als Modem und dahinter nen Router oder ähnliches hab, die Pings bleiben vollkommen gleich bei mir.


----------



## Fossi777 (4. September 2014)

Hi, das Hitron ist nicht das beste Modem, das sollte jedem klar sein. Wlan ist sehr schlecht, komme nichtmal 5m weit zu meiner Nachbarin.

Das mit dem Ping liegt wohl eher nicht am Modem.  Ich habe  einen 19er Ping mit dem Hitron allerdings über Lan ( Wlan war der ping nur ca 2-3 ms höher. )
Portforwarding kannst du auch mit dem Hitron machen. Einfach bei KD anrufen und eine IPV4 Adresse beantragen. ( kostet auch nix )

Die die optionale Fritzbox ist aber um einiges besser wenn du Wlan nutzen möchtest....


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. September 2014)

Ich hab über WLAN in CS:GO einen 9-13er Ping. 
45 finde ich schon zu viel , soviel hatte ich mit DSL 768 Telekom...


----------



## dekay55 (4. September 2014)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Portforwarding kannst du auch mit dem Hitron machen. Einfach bei KD anrufen und eine IPV4 Adresse beantragen. ( kostet auch nix )



Machen sie nicht mehr bei jedem, und wenn muss man ne driftige begründung haben warum man IPv4 braucht. Ich habs vor 7 tagen beantragt, zu erst wollt man mich abwimmeln, dann wollten sie genau wissen warum ich das brauch, jetzt hab ich dennen die gründe genannt dann kommen sie mir mit dem Bridge Modus, aber datt geht halt auch nicht wegem DS-Lite, und nu hab ich seit 5 tagen nix mehr von dennen gehört als ich begründet hab das ich das zwingend für die Arbeit brauch für unsere VPN Software damit ich aufs Firmen Intranet zugreifen kann.


----------



## Fossi777 (4. September 2014)

Bei mir gabs da keine Probleme, haben die sofort gemacht....

Evtl weil ich vorher schon ne IPV4 hatte und die einfach beim Aktivieren von WLAN auf IPV6 umgestellt haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2014)

Also am Router liegt das Problem definitiv nicht, sowohl die Übertragungsrate als auch gute Pings sind für das gerät kein Problem: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Bei Kabel Deutschland ists nunmal extrem davon abhängig wie es in deiner Gegend ausgebaut ist und wie viele "Nachbarn" die selbe C-Line nutzen wie du da man sich die Gesamtkapazität einer Hauptleitung teilen muss.
Ich habe das "Glück" in einer Nachbarschaft zu wohnen die im Schnitt 60+ Jahre alt ist und gar kein Internet nutzt - wenn du der einzige auf der Hauptleitung bist haste auch immer die vollen 100 MBit und immer einen Ping deutlich unter 20ms.


----------



## raprebellizzzy (5. September 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Wenn ich bei Kabel Deutschland anrufe, soll ich dann direkt um die IPV4 Umstellung bitten?
Was genau bringt mir das und was wird da gemacht?
Habe ich dadurch irgendwelche Einschränkungen?
Habe leider nicht soviel Ahnung davon.

MfG


----------



## Bert2007 (5. September 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also am Router liegt das Problem definitiv nicht, sowohl die Übertragungsrate als auch gute Pings sind für das gerät kein Problem: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> 
> Bei Kabel Deutschland ists nunmal extrem davon abhängig wie es in deiner Gegend ausgebaut ist und wie viele "Nachbarn" die selbe C-Line nutzen wie du da man sich die Gesamtkapazität einer Hauptleitung teilen muss.
> Ich habe das "Glück" in einer Nachbarschaft zu wohnen die im Schnitt 60+ Jahre alt ist und gar kein Internet nutzt - wenn du der einzige auf der Hauptleitung bist haste auch immer die vollen 100 MBit und immer einen Ping deutlich unter 20ms.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Vor meinem Umzug hatte ich immer die 100mbit und jetzt bricht teilweise die Leitung ganz schön ein.


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. September 2014)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Hi, das Hitron ist nicht das beste Modem, das sollte jedem klar sein. Wlan ist sehr schlecht, komme nichtmal 5m weit zu meiner Nachbarin.
> 
> Das mit dem Ping liegt wohl eher nicht am Modem.  Ich habe  einen 19er Ping mit dem Hitron allerdings über Lan ( Wlan war der ping nur ca 2-3 ms höher. )
> Portforwarding kannst du auch mit dem Hitron machen. Einfach bei KD anrufen und eine IPV4 Adresse beantragen. ( kostet auch nix )
> ...



Jeder andere 50€ Router hat besseres WLAN und mehr Einstellungen. Die FB ist totaler Dreck. Da kann man selbst den DNS nur über  Umwege ändern. Das muss man fast bei KD machen, da bei denen der DNS öfter mal abkackt oder extrem langsam ist


----------

